# Great little product



## cajunpen

I've got that same saw Tyler. I don't use it often, but when I do use it I've found that it works really well.


----------



## grovemadman

Good review Tyler, keep up the good work.


----------



## DannyBoy

I have a similar model to this one, but I think it may be an newer one. Same orange casing and all. I would be gentle on harder woods with it. Although mine still works, I went at a piece of maple with it once and I think the gears and motor are wearing out.

Also, on my model, there is a small patch at the top that is clear and raised. I think the designers were trying for a comfort grip but missed. After a small amount of time my hand starts to hurt.


----------



## USCJeff

Nice review. I have a very similar model. Mine has a variable control for aggressiveness, but it is identical otherwise. I have found that a quality blade makes all the difference. Not too satisfied with it with B&D blades, but I've picked up some Bosch blades that make it very effective for things I can't bandsaw. Like you said, they don't cost much so it was a great value. Having played with a Festool Trion in another shop (think I spelled that right), I can say that it is not anywhere close to that level. Suits me fine though.


----------



## storm1998

i have the same saw and i use it for just about every thing it is a great little saw


----------

